
Must have VSCode extensions for Front end developers - ankit_m
https://sharelist.co/ankit/lists/DHpmWTFShl1UPh6gYCT1
======
kzzzznot
I dislike prettier, imo it is too aggressive all around. I understand the lack
of configurability is intentional (to force consistency on a macro scale) but
I don’t like its style. Anyone have any good experiences with a more
configurable formatter? Looking for one to adapt to existing coding style in a
several years-old multi-application project.

~~~
lindskogen
Why do you care about its style so much?

~~~
robjan
It's a bit annoying when you have a large project then someone introduces
prettier. Suddenly every pull request has dozens of random formatting changes
everywhere and it obscures the actual changes. It also completely nullifies
the functionality of git blame (I know there are other ways to see the file
history).

~~~
LaurensBER
Run prettier on the entire codebase once and add an ignore-revs-file:
[https://git-scm.com/docs/git-blame#Documentation/git-blame.t...](https://git-
scm.com/docs/git-blame#Documentation/git-blame.txt---ignore-revs-fileltfilegt)

~~~
WalterGR
How does that help? Genuine question.

~~~
__initbrian__
> running it on the entire codebase

The autoformatter config file is checked in with the PR that’s runs it on the
entire codebase. Everybody’s machine autoformats the same way.

Only things that are changed in the PR will be formatted along with the PR.

The separate problem I’ve found is any outstanding PRs at the time of running
it on the whole codebase should merge in the commit before the format all,
then the format all change, then current master. It’s made resolving the PR
merge conflicts easier

idk what the ignore rev file does

~~~
WalterGR
> idk what the ignore rev file does

Sorry - my question was ambiguous. That's the part that I don't understand.

------
stared
I am not sure what it does here.

On VSCode there is a nice recommendation system, based on file types and vox
populi (so one can see if other people use it). I wish other pieces of
software hard it as well. (For Sublime Text there is
[https://packagecontrol.io/](https://packagecontrol.io/), but it requires
checking with an external website.)

...

As a side note, do you know if there is a VSCode REPL for TypeScript? There is
the console, but it is static in the sense - once can run the whole file. I
have a lot of experience with Jupyter Notebook for Python, and it is a kind of
tool that for some prototyping (especially in numerics) makes things orders of
magnitude faster to detect, and fix, errors.

------
ankit_m
Would love to hear about other extensions Frontend engineers use. Let me know
in the comments :-D

------
ulucs
Emmet is horrifyingly useful when you're typing html by hand. You may even
forget where <, > and / are located.

------
Kiro
Do you really need autoprefixer nowadays?

